# Constantly amazed...



## laurac1988 (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm constantly amazed by the amount of people who want to take advantage of people on this big old internet world!

Whilst DP and I were searching for a donor online, we had so many people email us telling us that they would help, which was great. But many of these people would only help "for a fee" or "only the natural way". Now, I don;t mean to be funny, but with regards to the "natural way" brigade, what part of lesbian couple do they not understand? One guy even told me he didn't donate by AI because of the "associated risk" to me and the (hopeful) baby. I mean, honestly? The only risk I'm aware of with AI is not getting pregnant (that's providing all STI checks etc are done).

I just think it's sick that some men are obviously just out to get their leg over. One guy even said to me "i'll only donate if I fancy you. Can you send a pic?" honestly?! Really?!?!

It sucks because as much as I can tell these people to ahem... Foxtrot Oscar... some women are so desperate for a baby that they will try anything, and wolves like these feed off those woman who are vulnerable.

Sorry... rant over!

Lucky DP and I found a lovely AI only donor!


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

*shudder*

Glad you found a nice donor! xx


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

As wrong as it sounds that did make me chuckle ... blokes all over.  Glad you were able to fish through them for someone genuine.  

Must admit, my DP and I (knowing the cost of treatment) have had people say to us “why don't you just go down town on a Saturday night” ... yeah, cos we’re not gay really and really don't mind a bit of cheating. PMSL 

Glad you’re sorted


----------



## Stubborn (Jul 1, 2011)

Men  
Even though I have no experience of same sex relationships, if I wanted a sperm donor, I would be more than a little uncomfortable with going  the 'natural' way, and DH would be pretty cross too. What I am trying to say is their 'helpful' suggestions are pretty insulting at the best of times, and they clearly have some sort of fantasy they want to act out  
Can you report them to someone?  

Good luck with your normal donor and getting your family


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Some people are just unbelievable!   I was so sad to hear about the responses you had! I am glad you found a genuine person now though. It did remind me of friends of mine-a same sex couple hoping to adopt. The social worker asked them if they were sure they had exhausted all other options, e.g. had they considered going to a nightclub and meeting a guy that way in order to get pregnant!   As civil partners, they were of course furious but sadly so worried about sabotaging ther success that they just smiled sweetly and said that wasn't an option for them. She deserved reporting in my mind!!
Best of luck to you on your tx journey x


----------

